# Design of a Trainable Fuzzy Autopilot for Ship Maneuvering



## م المصري (1 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




*Design of a Trainable Fuzzy Autopilot for Ship Maneuvering*

Abstract: A trainable fuzzy controller for ship
maneuvering is demonstrated in this paper. A trainable
fuzzy controller can model the control actions of an
expert helmsman, that is, it can transform them into
fuzzy IF-THEN rules. The training is achieved by a set
of recorded data of an expert helmsman. The
performance of the fuzzy controller can then be further
improved by choosing scaling factors properly.

كود (51) 

للتحميل 

http://www.tamecom1.com/tamecom/details.php?id=51​


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا جميل وتسلم ايدك .. وجاااااااااارى تحميل الكتاب ..


----------



## gadoo20042004 (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (1 يونيو 2008)

فى مشاكل فى التحمل يا ريت تعرفنا ازاى نحمل الكتاب


----------



## gadoo20042004 (1 يونيو 2008)

تعرفنا نحمل الpaperازاى


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 يونيو 2008)

فعلا فى مشاكل فى التحميل ولكن السيت بينصح باستخدام موزيلا فير فوكس للتحميل ؟؟
طيب حد يجرب ويقولنا


----------



## م المصري (2 يونيو 2008)

سأراسل الموقع لاعرف كيف يتم التحميل tamecom @ gmail . com 

يمكنكم ايضا ان تجربو مراسلته لكن اعتقد انه يجب ان تكون عضوا مسجلا 

ماهر ... اين قرأت ضرورة استخدام موزيلا فاير فوكس ؟ 
http://www.tamecom1.com/tamecom/view.php


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخى المصرى على المتابعه

والموقع كان بيوصى ب الفير فوكس


----------



## م المصري (2 يونيو 2008)

عندك حق يا ماهر ...... لكن عندما دخلت علي صفحة البحث عن الملفات و استخدمت البحث بالكود (51) ... ظهرت لي ايقونة تحميل و بالضغط عليها ظهرت لي رساله تفيد باني غير مسجل 

هلا تفضلت بالتجربة و اخبرتني النتائج 

تحياتي العطره


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يونيو 2008)

ماشى الكلام ... احاول وارد عليك بأذن الله ... على فكره الكتاب دا مهم جدا وانت بصراحه شوقتنى ليه جدااا ..

يعنى انشاء الله نحصل عليه ... شكرا مهندسنا المصرى


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يونيو 2008)

بعد التجربه والتسجيل .. قالى لى الموقع ان عدد النقاط لديك غير كافى اشحن بكارت( تاميكوم )..


----------



## م المصري (2 يونيو 2008)

ارسل الموقع هذا الرد



> بالنسبة لاستفساركم عن عدم قدرتكم علي تحمل الملف
> 
> نفيد اولا انه يجب ان تسجل في الموقع ثم يكون عندك عدد النقاط الكافي لتحميل الملف ​​اكتساب النقاط تتم بطريقتين : ​​نقاط مكتسبه من ملف قمت برفعه و قام اعضاء بتحميله فيزيد رصيدك من النقاط ​نقاط مكتسبه من كروت شحن تاميكوم ​​الرجاء مطالعة هذه الروابط للتعرف اكثر علي طبيعة عمل الموقع ​​ارفع ملفاتك و اكسب وللحصول علي كارت الشحن​​بالنسبه للملف الذي تفضلتم بالاستفسار عنه فيلزم لتحميله 250 نقطه (2.5 جنيه مصري) ​​نشكركم علي التسجيل في تاميكوم ​​www.gotame.com​www.tamecom1.com​


 
للاسف الموقع غير مجاني .... و لكنه ربما يكون رخيص نسبيا ... و فكرته اعجبتني 

عموما سوف اقوم بدفع الملغ و تحميل الملف هنا ان شاء الله 

تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (2 يونيو 2008)

علي قسم الهندسه البحرية دفع مبلغ 240 قرشا مصريا لقسم الطيران حالا 

الملف الطلوب في المرفقات و هو عباره عن ورقة بحثية 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أمير البحر (3 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا غالي (( بما أنو ما معي كاش رح حولك المبلغ من حسابي بمصرف جزر الواق واق )) ولو


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررر مهندسنا الغالى .. اخى المصرى .. تسلم كتير .. والملف ممتاز جدا جدا .


----------



## حسن محمد الحسن (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

